# Bioload calculators & stocking suggestions



## SeanOB (14 Sep 2016)

What do we think of these bioload/fish stock calculators? Can they be trusted?

This is my planned list for my ADA60F so far:
AqAdvisor Matura List 1

I will be adding these in groups, gradually to monitor my filters reaction to the extra load.... Shrimp are in already.  

Would any of you reduce amount of species, change the quantities or replace any of the critters for something else? 

Any advice appreciated


----------



## rebel (14 Sep 2016)

For a 60F, that feels fine. The most important thing here is that you plant heavily.


----------



## SeanOB (14 Sep 2016)

glad to hear it, thank you. Plants are abundant, but will let them grow more before adding the tetras and gourami.


----------



## stu_ (14 Sep 2016)

Personally, I'd want more than 6 Embers.
Small fish show better behaviour in groups of >10 ime.
As great as otos are,I'd worry about keeping 6 alive in a tank that small.
That's just me.Good luck.


----------



## SeanOB (14 Sep 2016)

thanks Stu, suppose thats a big shortfall of a stocking calculator, no minimum limit for a species! You are right, I would prefer to have 10 or more tetras. 

Do you think it likely the 6 otos would run out of algae to quickly? I would likely avoid getting the cories and just have 2 shrimp (if they stay in the tank ) 6 or so otos and the honey gourami for a while, to see how they cope. Then decide between getting a school of 10 tetras or group of cories.


----------



## stu_ (15 Sep 2016)

The subject of otos & their care, comes up a lot.
Putting 6 into an immature (?) small tank, I think the food source is going to run out pretty quick,which means you're going to have to supplement their diet.
They can be fussy.See, numerous, feeding threads.
Not saying it can't be done.


----------



## SeanOB (15 Sep 2016)

stu_ said:


> The subject of otos & their care, comes up a lot.
> Putting 6 into an immature (?) small tank, I think the food source is going to run out pretty quick,which means you're going to have to supplement their diet.
> They can be fussy.See, numerous, feeding threads.
> Not saying it can't be done.



okay thanks for the heads up. The tank is new (1 month old), but parameters have settled and I have a nice garden of brown algae waiting for them. I don't mind supplementing the diet with blanched veg in the future, but would I be better off with just 4 ? or does that sound like too few for a fairly nervous little species?


----------



## Lindy (15 Sep 2016)

Ottos are very fast swimmers and to keep in a tank this size is not fair. Chances are they will jump out of a tank this shallow. Even if you got the 6, the tank is too small for them to shoal together at speed or in their typical erratic style. I hate seeing these fish in tiny tanks.


----------



## SeanOB (15 Sep 2016)

Lindy said:


> Ottos are very fast swimmers and to keep in a tank this size is not fair. Chances are they will jump out of a tank this shallow. Even if you got the 6, the tank is too small for them to shoal together at speed or in their typical erratic style. I hate seeing these fish in tiny tanks.



Thanks Lindy, I will avoid the risk of stressing the lil otos altogether and wont get any for my 60F. Thank you all for the feedback, thats why I posted before making a decision based on assumption alone.

The next question is, what would be a suitable clean up crew for this little shallow tank instead? Would a few Red Cherry Shrimp be better?

Do we think a school of 6 Corydoras pygmaeus or C. habrosus  would be happy in this tank, alongside shrimp, a honey gourami and maybe 10 ember tetras?
AqAdvisor 60F List2


----------



## SeanOB (15 Sep 2016)

or maybe I shouldn't try fit a school of tetras at all? 
Shrimp. corys. gourami.


----------



## kadoxu (15 Sep 2016)

Tropica has a small page with a test of algal eaters. They only compare a mix of 5 different species, but I'll leave the link as you may find it useful
http://tropica.com/en/guide/algal-control/test-of-algal-eaters/


----------



## SeanOB (15 Sep 2016)

kadoxu said:


> Tropica has a small page with a test of algal eaters. They only compare a mix of 5 different species, but I'll leave the link as you may find it useful
> http://tropica.com/en/guide/algal-control/test-of-algal-eaters/



nice one, thanks! Amano shrimp are amazing


----------



## Lindy (15 Sep 2016)

I would choose tetra or cory and get a decent group of each. The Corys are quite boisterous so you might be better with a bigger group of tetra.  It would make the tetra braver.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (15 Sep 2016)

Or as you say, just get corys.  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (15 Sep 2016)

I'm a bit sceptical of fish in the F tanks - by the time substrate is in, how much height remains for swimming room?
Care needs to be taken in choosing suitable species, eg, if fish prefers open water or mid level swimming areas, is this a suitable tank
Also skittish fish often do better with "more" water, ie water both above & below their preferred "region" ie does a "mid level" even exist in the water column of an F tank ...

Apologies if this comes across as personal criticism - it's not mean that way at all 
I have a 45F & can't decide on how to set this up - it's presently home to a shrimp bombing Betta - he quite likes the activity (entertainment ) of tankmates 

I do think that if you add in any tetras/rasboras - begin with a glass (or other) top to limit jumping, I'd mostly be concerned if fish startle at night

I'd go with a smaller shrimp than Amano's (or pick up males only as they are considerably smaller than adult females)
Snails are great but watch for adventures outside the tank (any size)

I do like the honey gourami


----------



## kadoxu (15 Sep 2016)

SeanOB said:


> nice one, thanks! Amano shrimp are amazing


For me, the main downside about the Amanos is you need some special conditions to make the eggs hatch and for the fry to survive (I believe that the eggs need brackish water to hatch)


----------



## SeanOB (15 Sep 2016)

Lindy said:


> I would choose tetra or cory and get a decent group of each. The Corys are quite boisterous so you might be better with a bigger group of tetra.  It would make the tetra braver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I think I will avoid the skittish tetras all together Lindy as well as the otos in this case. I have always had luck with Corys, they don't seem to spook and I think they are hilarious to watch. 10 or 12 pygmy/dainty Corys & a Honey Gourami sound reasonable for the little 60F?




alto said:


> I'm a bit sceptical of fish in the F tanks - by the time substrate is in, how much height remains for swimming room?
> Care needs to be taken in choosing suitable species, eg, if fish prefers open water or mid level swimming areas, is this a suitable tank
> Also skittish fish often do better with "more" water, ie water both above & below their preferred "region" ie does a "mid level" even exist in the water column of an F tank ...
> 
> ...



No offence taken Alto, thank you for the input! Very good point about the lack of any mid level really, maybe the 60F is only well suited to critters who prefer the security of a shallow, heavily planted set up. That was my logic behind the little gourami, Glad you like my choice there! I have wanted one for a while and think he will appreciate the dense planting, surface cover and emergent growth. I will search for your tank journal to check out your Betta entertainment tank 



kadoxu said:


> For me, the main downside about the Amanos is you need some special conditions to make the eggs hatch and for the fry to survive (I believe that the eggs need brackish water to hatch)



I have two 'small' Amanos from aquaessentials.co.uk, so hope these are males and will stay small. I don't mind if they wont breed really, I could still add red cherry shrimp later for a bit of colour and a population booster I suppose (and more algae management) .


----------



## kadoxu (16 Sep 2016)

SeanOB said:


> I have two 'small' Amanos from aquaessentials.co.uk, so hope these are males and will stay small. I don't mind if they wont breed really, I could still add red cherry shrimp later for a bit of colour and a population booster I suppose (and more algae management)


I red that Amano's and Red Cherries shouldn't be on the same tank if you want the Cherries to breed. Amano's are attracted by the Cherries pheromones and will disrupt and replace Cherries' sperm deposited in the female on a great number of cases... and since they can't actually breed between them, the eggs will be infertile.


----------



## Lindy (16 Sep 2016)

Sounds like a plan!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (16 Sep 2016)

I've looked at a few tank calculators such as aqadvisor and they aren't too bad for newbies, but I think common sense plays a large part; I don't think I'm alone when I can look at a tank and get a feeling whether it's overstocked or not. Factors include fish behaviour, effects on water quality etc, and pre-planning.


----------

